# Jackstand Points Atlas Cross Sport



## tmlinfinity (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone could advise me on where I can place jack stands under the Atlas Cross Sport after using a floor jack to lift the SUV. Would there be damage caused if I place a jack stand along the same metal rail beside the reinforced Jack points (i.e. left or right of where the arrows are). Thx.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I wouldn't do that. There's a reason(s) why those areas are reinforced. 

Jack stands are tricky with this car (Atlas and Cross Sport), given you've got only the 2 jack points on each side rail and then acres of plastic shields everywhere else. 

I do oil changes without jacking the car up but do (obviously) lift it for tire rotations. I've used jack stands on the steel front subframe but that requires having the belly pan off. In the rear, I jacked at the reinforced sill and then put a stand under the control arm while I have the wheel off. But it's the front that's really tricky for stands, unless you take the belly pan off first.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

mhjett said:


> I wouldn't do that. There's a reason(s) why those areas are reinforced.
> 
> Jack stands are tricky with this car (Atlas and Cross Sport), given you've got only the 2 jack points on each side rail and then acres of plastic shields everywhere else.
> 
> I do oil changes without jacking the car up but do (obviously) lift it for tire rotations. I've used jack stands on the steel front subframe but that requires having the belly pan off. In the rear, I jacked at the reinforced sill and then put a stand under the control arm while I have the wheel off. But it's the front that's really tricky for stands, unless you take the belly pan off first.


You are making it more difficult than needed. Just jack the one side up, exchange the wheels, jack the other side, exchange the wheels, done.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I agree mhjett. The jacking options on pinchwelds with the Atlas are challenging. I've been giving these all-in-one jack/jackstands some thought, even to getting four and using one at each corner. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJJZ5YC/ref=twister_B077GD5PJ8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Would like to hear anyone's experience with these. I use Rhino ramps for oil changes, and am very pleased with them, but of course they're useless when the wheels need to be removed.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

A4MOS19 said:


> I agree mhjett. The jacking options on pinchwelds with the Atlas are challenging. I've been giving these all-in-one jack/jackstands some thought, even to getting four and using one at each corner.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJJZ5YC/ref=twister_B077GD5PJ8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1......


So, how often do you need to lift all four wheels off the ground? The tire rotation process only requires lifting one side at a time and can be done with a single jack.


----------



## roninwarior007 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the 4000 and 6000 lbs models. On asphalt driveway that is not perfectly flat, 6000 does not fit under rail all the time and need to jack with 4000 first.

They work well. Used them in back with ramps in front to level car and drain/replace haldex and aft recently.

I use with a jack pads. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01MA232WY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apap_JZPyANfWz8z1P


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

If you have hydraulic jack it’s possible to lift both wheels up by jacking only the front of the car I have done this once when rotating tires however after car was up I placed second jack stand in the back just for security.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I also use these on the jackstands.

https://www.amazon.com/CZS-Adapter-...refix=Jack+stand+pinch+,automotive,227&sr=1-2


----------



## tmlinfinity (Aug 9, 2020)

So has anybody used a floor jack and places a jack stand under someplace successfully? Does anyone have any pics that can be shared?


----------



## hankj (Jan 2, 2021)

GTINC said:


> You are making it more difficult than needed. Just jack the one side up, exchange the wheels, jack the other side, exchange the wheels, done.


As an amateur who changes from regular to winter wheels on my own, I always wonder about this. I have a high quality 4 ton floor jack (not Harbor Freight nonsense), so it seems reasonable to raise one wheel at a time a couple of inches, change the tire being careful to stay clear of the fall zone. maybe 100 tires swapped this way with no problems.

But every wise person I consult say don't ever trust just the jack for anything, always use jack stands. 

But so many cars like the Atlas don't have a spot near the wheel for the jack and a jack stand. I've lately jacked the wheel up, then slide in an extremely stout jack stand as high as is will go under the unreinforced part of the frame near the jack. But I don't put the car down on the jack stand. This way if the jack fails or slowly slips, the car gets caught after 1/2" or less of downward motion. The car's not going to crash to the ground with the wheel off and me in the vicinity. I still change the tire as if there is no jack stand, careful to be as fully clear of the wheel well as possible.

Makes me feel better, but maybe though this is a mistake? I'd hate to have to remove a bunch of plastic sheathing to get at different jack points and place jack stands to change tires reasonably safely ...


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Definitely one of the more difficult cars to jack and support with stands. I just got a set of Quickjack 7000SLX. Even with the extensions they aren't long enough to get both jack points on the same size. I haven't tried it yet, but based on my measurements I "should" be able to put them across the car and get it in the air that way. Might try it this weekend.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

So I want to jack my Cross sport up and put the jack stands on the jack pinch points on the sides of the car. I am getting my wheels powder coated and its going to sit like that for a few days. My question is (I have not look yet) where can I put the jack to lift the car and get the stands in place?
Thanks!


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

I do it similarly to the guy from the following post:








Do These Jack Pad Adapters From ECS Really Work?


Does anyone know if these Jack-Pad Adapters from ECS Tuning really work on the MkVI GTI? Are there better ones on the market? http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_VI--2.0T/Search/Jack_Adapters/ES251835/ Thanks




www.vwvortex.com





I remove the plastic cover, place the rubber pad on my floorjack to secure the metal body of the car, lift the car, slide jack stand under the reinforcement and move to the next one.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

just use the subframe. what's the big deal?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

speed51133! said:


> just use the subframe. what's the big deal?


Front subframe is covered up by a plastic composite shield.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

kocyk123 said:


> I do it similarly to the guy from the following post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I don't have the jack pads for my jack stands. Could I remove those plastic covers and use a piece of 2x4 and cut like a rectangle to put between the body and the stand?


----------



## kocyk123 (Mar 23, 2021)

Sure, that will work. I am using some cheap rubber pads that I purchased on Amazon.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Atlas Jack Pad Location?


All this damn plastic underneath doesn’t leave a lot of options to place jack stands. I am using one of those jack pad adapters from ECS for the floor jack on the punch weld, but once the front is up, there’s no place to leave the stands. See photo below. Would this be a hole similar to the...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Philly! (9 mo ago)

GTINC said:


> You are making it more difficult than needed. Just jack the one side up, exchange the wheels, jack the other side, exchange the wheels, done.


That's quite hazardous. You've obviously never had a hand pump jack fail before. 
Always use a jack stand under your vehicle to support it after pumping it up off the ground.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

I've found these to be very easy to use, safe, and no issues with the attached pinch weld adapters. The 4000lb model is shorter than the 6000lb one they offer and it easily fits under the Atlas. 

I have 2 and raise one side at a time for tire rotations. Once the jack stand is locked into position, I apply just a slight amount of hydraulic pressure for additional safety. 

The only occasion where I needed to raise all four corners at the same time was for the Haldex service, as the vehicle needs to be in a level position. In this case I used 1 All-in-One on each side in the rear and 1 additional standard style jack stand with pinch weld adapters on the front.



https://www.ecstuning.com/b-powerbuilt-parts/all-in-one-unijack-pinch-weld-adapter/240337~pb/



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GJJZ5YC/ref=twister_B077GD5PJ8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Philly! (9 mo ago)

Yeah this seems like the best solution it seems. It's a shame that now I've got Jack stands and a really good pump jack for nothing. All because vw atlas' don't have an accessible jackstand support spot underneath? Common. 
Seems unplanned.


----------

